# New Animal Crossing Swapnote Stationery.



## Psychospark (May 17, 2013)

Thought I'd let you guys know that this came out today. 
The bigger green leaves come from all directions moving towards the center growing smaller and eventually disappear. You should get a special message from Reiko Ninomiya, a Localization Producer for Animal Crossing, if you open Swapnote. If not, I suppose I could add any of you who don't get it and send you a message with it.


----------



## Roknar (May 17, 2013)

Psychospark said:


> View attachment 3823
> 
> Thought I'd let you guys know that this came out today.
> The bigger green leaves come from all directions moving towards the center growing smaller and eventually disappear. You should get a special message from Reiko Ninomiya, a Localization Producer for Animal Crossing, if you open Swapnote. If not, I suppose I could add any of you who don't get it and send you a message with it.



Oh wow cool, I got the new puzzle today but not the SwapNote! Hopefully I'll get it soon as well!


----------



## Psychospark (May 17, 2013)

I haven't got the new puzzle. How does one go about getting it?


----------



## Goran (May 17, 2013)

Aw. I didn't get that stationary. How sad.


----------



## StiX (May 17, 2013)

Got the puzzle and stationery today!


----------



## Cottonball (May 17, 2013)

StiX said:


> Got the puzzle and stationery today!



How?!  D:


----------



## McMuffinburger (May 17, 2013)

aw man i wish i had a 3ds  will be waiting till june for 1 since im getting the bundle but i will tell my friend to go and get hers, i hope they will still have this available maybe she can swap it to me


----------



## Blues (May 17, 2013)

I liked the Japanese stationery better, but hey, this is still good!


----------



## Nooblord (May 17, 2013)

For those who don't have them, you might receive them a little later.


----------



## Psychospark (May 17, 2013)

I can send anyone a message with the stationery if you don't get the special message. All we have to do is add each others 3DS FC and I'll send it, or anyone else that might have it can do so as well. Also, I believe that I have all currently available stationery that I know of. I know of about 61 of them right now. I'm sure there's someone else out there that will know more on the subject.


----------



## StiX (May 17, 2013)

Cottonball said:


> How?!  D:



Puzzle through spotpass, stationery from a friend. Think you should have it by now though (I sent it through everyone on my friend list) ^^

also, I think the official stationery with message is US only? Not 100% sure.


----------



## Nooblord (May 17, 2013)

There's a total of 62 special stationery now.

& omg, the 1st 4 digits of your friendcode are the same as mine. 09/03 is my birthday


----------



## Superpenguin (May 17, 2013)

Ugh, I still have 7 days of swapnotes to go through before I can get the note.
I got the puzzle though so yay!


----------



## TheUnbornNobodyX (May 17, 2013)

I like this stationary a lot better than the Japan one to be honest.  I like the leaves flying around.


----------



## ThatACfan (May 17, 2013)

I got the stationary today to! it's cool.


----------



## Jake (May 17, 2013)

jubs pls send to me. ty


----------



## spidersona (May 17, 2013)

Aw, I didn't get it  Would anyone mind sending me the new stationary?


----------



## fink (May 18, 2013)

Aw that's so cute. Any chance anyone would trade it to me? 3737-9598-2228 my name is Andrea :3


----------



## Ottic (May 18, 2013)

Aw, I missed it.


----------



## Bear_Crossing (May 18, 2013)

Oh my! Hopefully I get it on June 14th when I get the Special Edition Bundle!


----------



## Joey (May 18, 2013)

I got the stationary but not the puzzle


----------



## tigereyes86 (May 18, 2013)

I got neither, seems it is US only.  I got the stationery through friends, but the puzzle eludes me, perhaps EU will get it soon with our release date slightly later


----------



## SFFRulesOK (May 18, 2013)

I had very nice friends send me the stationery because I never got the official nintendo message. I would have liked to, just to keep for coolness factor. I also didn't get an AC puzzle piece -  I got Kirby's Dream Land. Of course, I never play Puzzle Swap because no one around here has a 3DS, and I have other things to spend play coins on so far. But I would have completed the AC one!


Edit: I checked Swapnote again at noon, after checking early this morning. Guess what showed up? So now I have the note favorited like I wanted. Still no puzzle, but like I said I don't really play that.


----------



## samyfav (May 18, 2013)

I got two other Nintendo station arise before new leaf, luigis mansion and Lego something. Didn't get the Swapnote for New Leaf until 10PM...


----------



## Cottonball (May 18, 2013)

Thank-you! I got the stationery but no puzzle.  D:


----------



## Frannie (May 18, 2013)

Would someone mind sending me the stationary? :3 My friend code is 1246-9436-2726
I'd really appreciate it. <3


----------



## Pudge (May 18, 2013)

I got the puzzle but not the stationary. 

If someone would be so kind to send it to me, you can find my FC on my profile. :}


----------



## Psychospark (May 18, 2013)

Alright, I've added Spidersona, fink, Frannie, and Pudge. As soon as I notice you've added me, I'll send you the stationery.


----------



## spidersona (May 18, 2013)

Psychospark said:


> Alright, I've added Spidersona, fink, Frannie, and Pudge. As soon as I notice you've added me, I'll send you the stationery.



Added back, thanks so much!


----------



## Psychospark (May 18, 2013)

Anyone who is having trouble getting it to save the stationery, you need to make a bunch of notes until Nikki sends you a note about having new stationery to choose from. I don't believe you have to send them, just make a bunch of notes until she sends you one.


----------



## Pudge (May 18, 2013)

Psychospark said:


> Anyone who is having trouble getting it to save the stationery, you need to make a bunch of notes until Nikki sends you a note about having new stationery to choose from. I don't believe you have to send them, just make a bunch of notes until she sends you one.



Thanks for the tip, I'll try it out later. 

It'll be nice to use the NL stationary with your wifi buddies to notify about turnip prices or opened gates.


----------



## Ottic (May 18, 2013)

Turns out I didn't miss it. I woke up and got the letter from Nikki!


----------



## Pudge (May 18, 2013)

Yay, I was able to save the stationary! Thanks again, Psychospark.


----------



## Frannie (May 19, 2013)

Psychospark said:


> Alright, I've added Spidersona, fink, Frannie, and Pudge. As soon as I notice you've added me, I'll send you the stationery.



I added you! Thank you very much for doing this!


----------



## Psychospark (May 19, 2013)

Ottic, that's great! Pudge, you're welcome! Frannie, no problem. If anyone else wishes to get the stationery, drop a message here or send me a PM. ^_^


----------



## Superpenguin (May 19, 2013)

Yeah, I just got the letter and stationery! I LOVE IT!


----------



## Cottonball (May 19, 2013)

I got the stationery but not the puzzle piece.


----------



## Punchyleaf (May 19, 2013)

I'm almost done with my puzzle panel for ACNL ^^ and I've shared the stationery with all on my list. I CAN'T WAIT TO SEE THAT PUZZLE IN 3D


----------



## Cottonball (May 19, 2013)

Loviechu said:


> I'm almost done with my puzzle panel for ACNL ^^ and I've shared the stationery with all on my list. I CAN'T WAIT TO SEE THAT PUZZLE IN 3D



How did you get the puzzle?! D:


----------



## erin49215 (May 20, 2013)

I didn't even know there were different types of stationery for Swapnote. :/ That's probably because I've never actually used it with anyone.


----------



## oath2order (May 20, 2013)

I'm just glad that I have the stationary


----------



## spidersona (May 20, 2013)

Got it, thank you! My Swapnote was freaking out and I just got a bazillion notes dating back as far as February all at once, including yours.


----------



## Psychospark (May 20, 2013)

spidersona said:


> Got it, thank you! My Swapnote was freaking out and I just got a bazillion notes dating back as far as February all at once, including yours.



Wow, lol.


----------



## Punchyleaf (May 20, 2013)

Cottonball said:


> How did you get the puzzle?! D:



?3? it took A LOT of effort to get


----------



## Lemontroll (May 20, 2013)

Hi!  
Would someone be able to send me the stationary please? I think i'm in a region that doesn't recieve it! It would be really kind if anyone could do this for me...

My friend code is: 0516-8639-8832

Thanks  
Emily


----------



## Matsi (May 20, 2013)

Dear Psychospark,
could you please send me the new AC stationary and also the japanese one.
I have entered your FC.


----------



## amerlene (May 20, 2013)

How do you get the stationary? I've got the new puzzle but I've only got the 6 default stationary papers


----------



## oath2order (May 20, 2013)

amerlene said:


> How do you get the stationary? I've got the new puzzle but I've only got the 6 default stationary papers



Someone must send it to you via Swapnote.


----------



## amerlene (May 20, 2013)

Darn it. Wish I knew more that 2 people on my 3DS -.-


----------



## oath2order (May 20, 2013)

amerlene said:


> Darn it. Wish I knew more that 2 people on my 3DS -.-



Add people from the forum and have them add you and they can send it to you.


----------



## amerlene (May 20, 2013)

If anyone has the stationary, would you send it me please?
Friend code: 2879-0837-7824. 
I feel awkward being the first to add people. Haven't been on the forum for long 

I shall be eternally grateful


----------



## oath2order (May 20, 2013)

Yeah, add me. My friend code is in my profile.


----------



## Psychospark (May 20, 2013)

Lemontroll, Matsi, and amerlene, I will add each of you as soon as my internet starts cooperating. I have written down what each of you want and will send it when I get the chance.


----------



## amerlene (May 20, 2013)

Thanks you  I already have the stationary but add me anyway if you wish


----------



## Eirrinn (May 20, 2013)

if anyone still needs it feel free to add me.


----------



## Lemontroll (May 20, 2013)

Thankyou so much Psychospark! I'm so grateful


----------



## Wootiecat (May 20, 2013)

I'd  love to get it as well!  I've tried writing endless notes, but now success yet.


----------



## Psychospark (May 20, 2013)

Lemontroll said:


> Thankyou so much Psychospark! I'm so grateful



I need you to add me so I can send it. 

Wootiecat, I'll add you real quick as well.


----------



## Wootiecat (May 20, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## Lemontroll (May 21, 2013)

I've just added you, sorry


----------



## Cottonball (May 22, 2013)

I finally today got an Animal Crossing puzzle piece from someone I passed by today!


----------



## Punchyleaf (May 22, 2013)

Woo! Was it a pink piece, *cottonball*?


----------



## Cottonball (May 22, 2013)

Loviechu said:


> Woo! Was it a pink piece, *cottonball*?



No it was a bottom one.   :L


----------



## mercuryfalling (May 22, 2013)

I am a n00b here but I'd love it if someone could swapnote me the ACNL stationery. I got a pink puzzle piece from Nintendo. Too bad I can only StreetPass it to people, or I'd be happy to send it out to everybody!


----------



## Punchyleaf (May 22, 2013)

Ah, I know the feels, *cottonball* :/ I'm maybe 4 pieces shy of completing the entire puzzle. :< I had to work for those pink pieces D:


----------



## Cottonball (May 22, 2013)

Loviechu said:


> Ah, I know the feels, *cottonball* :/ I'm maybe 4 pieces shy of completing the entire puzzle. :< I had to work for those pink pieces D:



I didnt even get one sent to me.  ;-;


----------



## Punchyleaf (May 22, 2013)

Cottonball said:


> I didnt even get one sent to me.  ;-;



If its any consolation, I didn't either.  like I said, I had to work for those four little pinkies


----------



## Psychospark (May 22, 2013)

Aww, you guys are making me sad now... T.T


----------



## Psychospark (May 22, 2013)

mercuryfalling said:


> I am a n00b here but I'd love it if someone could swapnote me the ACNL stationery. I got a pink puzzle piece from Nintendo. Too bad I can only StreetPass it to people, or I'd be happy to send it out to everybody!



I'll try to add you sometime later today, if you add me now, once I add you and see that you added me I'll send the stationery right then.


----------



## Cottonball (May 22, 2013)

Loviechu said:


> If its any consolation, I didn't either.  like I said, I had to work for those four little pinkies



Where do you live? NA? US?  I dont get that many street passes a day maybe 5 :<


----------



## oath2order (May 22, 2013)

Cottonball said:


> Where do you live? NA? US?  I dont get that many street passes a day maybe 5 :<



For some places, that's a lot


----------



## pigeonqueen (May 22, 2013)

If someone could please add me and send me the stationery, I'd be ever so thankful!


----------



## mercuryfalling (May 22, 2013)

Psychospark said:


> I'll try to add you sometime later today, if you add me now, once I add you and see that you added me I'll send the stationery right then.



Thanks so much. I added you! (I think? You're my first friend.) I'm Elise when it asks for my name.


----------



## Punchyleaf (May 22, 2013)

Cottonball said:


> Where do you live? NA? US?  I dont get that many street passes a day maybe 5 :<



New Jersey in NA ^^ I haven't streetpasses anyone for those though. The only people I streetpass are the occasional person walking by, which has been 3 in the past week. I end up streetpassing my 3 3DS all together.


----------



## Cottonball (May 22, 2013)

Loviechu said:


> New Jersey in NA ^^ I haven't streetpasses anyone for those though. The only people I streetpass are the occasional person walking by, which has been 3 in the past week. I end up streetpassing my 3 3DS all together.



I was going to set up my 3DS and make it street pass with my XL, hm maybe I should!~


----------



## Punchyleaf (May 22, 2013)

Free puzzle pieces to exchange with yourself xD so it does work a lot c: especially when one 3DS gets a piece you needed on your other 3DS


----------



## someone243 (May 22, 2013)

If anyone is willing still I'd like the new stationary


----------



## PhilNook (May 22, 2013)

Aw, that's a nice stationary.


----------



## Psychospark (May 22, 2013)

Ok, mercuryfalling, pidgeonqueen, and someone243, I have added all of you and will be sending the stationery within a few moments. 

pidgeonqueen, you will have to add me first before I can send it to you.


----------



## Cottonball (May 22, 2013)

I got some AC puzzle pieces today!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mercuryfalling (May 22, 2013)

Thank you it's sooooo cute!


----------



## pigeonqueen (May 22, 2013)

Psychospark, I added you. Thank you very much for helping spread the Animal Crossing love!


----------



## oath2order (May 22, 2013)

By the way, if any of ya'll want the Japanese stationary, just ask and I'll send it your way.


----------



## pigeonqueen (May 23, 2013)

oath2order said:


> By the way, if any of ya'll want the Japanese stationary, just ask and I'll send it your way.



That would be super awesome thanks


----------



## Matsi (May 31, 2013)

I'm looking for two pieces of NSMB2-stationery:
The first one has a flying Mario in the top left corner.
The other with Luigi carrying some coins.

If you could send them to me I would be very thankful!


----------



## Psychospark (May 31, 2013)

Matsi said:


> I'm looking for two pieces of NSMB2-stationery:
> The first one has a flying Mario in the top left corner.
> The other with Luigi carrying some coins.
> 
> If you could send them to me I would be very thankful!



I can get them for you. I seen your note on Swapnote, I just didn't have time atm to get them to you as I was on my way out the door when I seen the blue light on my 3DS. I'll try to get them to you today.


----------



## Matsi (Jun 1, 2013)

Thank you Zac! Those were the ones I was looking for.
An eight year old girl will now be happy. Her name is Isabelle by the way, like the mayor's assistant.


----------



## CantDeleteThisAccount (Jun 1, 2013)

I barely have any stationary. No one sends me things XD I don't even have either of the AC papers, but I want both. Anyone here who could help me out would be a savior.


----------



## Matsi (Jun 2, 2013)

Maggie, I have added you.
Add  me back and I will send you some stationery.


----------



## aikatears (Jun 3, 2013)

Hold up! Why does the second stationery that we get overrides the Japanese one. Just got it and the Japanese version is gone.


----------



## Justin (Jun 3, 2013)

aikatears said:


> Hold up! Why does the second stationery that we get overrides the Japanese one. Just got it and the Japanese version is gone.



Yup. That's what they for stationery where they are almost identical. It happened to me with Fire Emblem before. Kinda sucks.


----------



## CantDeleteThisAccount (Jun 3, 2013)

Well that's kind of dumb! I like the Japanese version, so I guess I'll use that for now and just keep a copy of each around to swap in when I need it.


----------



## aikatears (Jun 3, 2013)

What nuts is that I got it before the offical one, a few mins after someone sent it. So it save and proof gone. Sigh oh well...I still have my Japanese version fire emblem plus an English one that different.


----------



## AC_Reiko (Jun 3, 2013)

I'm new to Swapnote, so hoping someone can answer this question. I marked a page of the Japanese stationery as "favorite" as soon as I received it, and just got the NA released note. Both are still in my Swapnote. Does that mean the Japanese version is here to stay? How do you use the stationery?


----------



## amartini (Jun 5, 2013)

I haven't gotten the puzzle piece or the stationary. Anyone know why this may be?


----------



## tigereyes86 (Jun 6, 2013)

AC_Reiko said:


> I'm new to Swapnote, so hoping someone can answer this question. I marked a page of the Japanese stationery as "favorite" as soon as I received it, and just got the NA released note. Both are still in my Swapnote. Does that mean the Japanese version is here to stay? How do you use the stationery?



OK, to use stationery just write lots of notes until Nikki tells you you can use different stationery (no need to send the notes, saving them seems to be sufficient!).  If you keep a JP and an English version of the stationery marked as favourites you can use both, but you will have to delete the version saved to use the other one each time you fancy a change.  (To delete, when you're in choosing your stationery, press X to get rid of it, then go into the version you want to use, it'll save it and you can use it.  Took me ages to figure out how to delete and the option was there all along smh!)

Nintendo only lets you have one version of each stationery, normally that's the one specific to your region.  So with the Fire Emblem, AC, Art Academy etc ones, if you previously had the JP one, and then received the English one, it would override the JP one.  I'm not sure why as it's nice to have both versions I think.

Amartini, not everyone receives them.  To get stationery, most of us have to rely on someone sending us a note using it to obtain the paper .  Puzzle pieces are gotten through streetpass or play coins to buy them.


----------



## amartini (Jun 6, 2013)

Thanks so much, tigereyes!


----------



## sassberg (Jun 7, 2013)

amartini said:


> I haven't gotten the puzzle piece or the stationary. Anyone know why this may be?



Like tigereyes said, the easiest way in Swapnote is to just wait for someone to write a note to you with the stationery. Everyone from these forums has been using it lately, so that's easy! I got the "official" message with the stationery waaay after I should have, but by that time I had gotten it from other people already.

I actually just got my first Animal Crossing puzzle piece from Iwata today! If you haven't cleared that out yet, that could work for you too.


----------



## Kurei (Jun 10, 2013)

I got the note but dint get the stationay im confused


----------



## mamayoshi82 (Jun 15, 2013)

*animal crossing stationary*



Psychospark said:


> I can send anyone a message with the stationery if you don't get the special message. All we have to do is add each others 3DS FC and I'll send it, or anyone else that might have it can do so as well. Also, I believe that I have all currently available stationery that I know of. I know of about 61 of them right now. I'm sure there's someone else out there that will know more on the subject.



can you plz send it to me?  my fc is 4425-2288-9951  name is Monkey (system wise)  it's ashley for real.  but i would love to be able to add it to my animal crossing collection.  plz send me your fc and i'll add you too.    thanks in advance!


----------



## Jrrj15 (Jun 16, 2013)

That's awesome! I didn't know that you could get new notes XD


----------



## Kumairai (Jun 19, 2013)

Hello! I'm pretty new to the 3DS and bought one just a week ago! I was wondering if anyone was willing to swap notes with me? I'd love to collect them all! I may not be able to help since I only have the basic stationary unlocked. Very awesome things you're doing!


----------



## zeldaskitten (Jul 15, 2013)

Psychospark said:


> View attachment 3823
> 
> Thought I'd let you guys know that this came out today.
> The bigger green leaves come from all directions moving towards the center growing smaller and eventually disappear. You should get a special message from Reiko Ninomiya, a Localization Producer for Animal Crossing, if you open Swapnote. If not, I suppose I could add any of you who don't get it and send you a message with it.



please will you send it to me?  

2492 4127 5794


----------



## Tea Town Lolly (Jul 16, 2013)

Hi!! I am looking for the special US AC stationery. I can send you the recent Japanese "The Year of Luigi" stationery or the old Japanese AC stationery. My FC is  0061-0466-2887. Cheers!


----------

